# Going at this from a different angle



## Dolly (Jul 4, 2020)

Hubby and I lost 6 stones each at Slimming World a few years back. We put three back on, lost them regained them lost them again, regained etc so we are hitting it from a different angle. We don't have any holidays on the horizon until a coach trip (Lochs and Glens, which we love) in September, I can't see that happening and then a cruise in October 21. So we've no excuse.
We are learning to like the good things about us, and get the aches and pains and COPD in perspective. I am 70 he is 72 so we don't want anything drastic. We aren't aiming for a rapid loss, it will just be part and parcel of our new life style
We aim to walk every day for an hour as we did at the start on lockdown.  We both love to cook, so we are aiming at low fat and carbs , Three healthy meals a day and no snacks. We bought an exercise DVD for the over 60's and do the basic chair exercises at the moment. We can build up to the more strenuous ones when the time feels right.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 6, 2020)

_Hello Dolly!  I have found your post to be captivating, and have been lingering over it, trying to form the perfect reply.  First off, I feel a “Welcome” is in order, or maybe a more appropriate “Welcome Back”.  I see you are a “New” Member, who joined in 2014.  I hope you stay around and keep posting!

I also was struck by how your post read like a list of New Year’s Resolutions….also that you are doing a lot of “aiming”, and hopefully a lot of “hitting”!_

“Hubby and I lost 6 stones each at Slimming World a few years back. We put three back on, lost them regained them lost them again, regained etc so we are hitting it from a different angle”.

_Of course, being a Yank from Pennsylvania, I had to learn how many pounds are in a stone.  The answer is 14.  So you each lost 84 lbs and regained 42….repeat._


“We don't have any holidays on the horizon until a coach trip (Lochs and Glens, which we love) in September, I can't see that happening and then a cruise in October 21. So we've no excuse”.

_I can only imagine the dining excesses that come with a Coach trip or Cruise ship._


“We are learning to like the good things about us, and get the aches and pains and COPD in perspective. I am 70 he is 72 so we don't want anything drastic. We aren't aiming for a rapid loss, it will just be part and parcel of our new life style”.

_Aiming for a good perspective and gradual shift to your new life style is wise!_


“We aim to walk every day for an hour as we did at the start on lockdown”.

_Quite the ambitious plan!_


“We both love to cook, so we are aiming at low fat and carbs , Three healthy meals a day and no snacks”. 

_Two cooks may produce “Two much” food.  My cooking is fabulous… even the smoke alarm is cheering me on. _


“We bought an exercise DVD for the over 60's and do the basic chair exercises at the moment. We can build up to the more strenuous ones when the time feels right”.

_Some might consider eating a meal at table, qualifies as a “Basic chair exercise”!

I wish you both nothing but success in your plans to aim high and may your healthy life ahead hold many bullseyes!  Hope you stick around and keep us posted on your progress! _


----------



## Dolly (Jul 6, 2020)

Thank you Meander. I've just started a diary, not just about life style but about my daily doings as my husband calls it


----------



## Pepper (Jul 6, 2020)

Hi Dolly!  Do you border Wales on the north, south or midlands area?


----------



## Dolly (Jul 6, 2020)

We live in the Wye Valley on the English side, and on the edge of the west midlands. I hope ( everything crossed) that I have posted a picture of the valley. Although we live in a city, the countryside is only a few minutes away


----------

